# 2012 6-speed clutch sensor



## orangeJo (Sep 23, 2016)

Bought my Cruze LT 6-speed brand new. At 18,000 miles car wouldn't start, but all lights, radio, etc worked fine. They replaced the battery and all was well for a few weeks. Then it started again, but sometimes it would start after trying 10 to 15 times or waiting 15 minutes. To the dealer again. They kept it for 3 days before finally deciding to replace the clutch sensor. Everything covered under warranty. 

2 years later and 18,000 more miles and here we go again. Car is no longer under warranty of course. Same scenario, but I now live in another state & taking it to another Chevy dealer. Explained issues and resolution from 2 years ago. (you would think it would be in the Chevy GM database to lookup). They jump started it and said everything checks out. No problems for two weeks, ten it started again. I was able to jump it off a few times, then that didn't work. Had it towed back in and they sat on it for 3 days. Replaced the battery and said all is good. It started and ran fine for 4 days before not starting again. Towed in back in and they sat on it for another 2 days before finally replacing the clutch sensor again $250 pop and replacement of a $100 battery that was probably still go to go.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What justification did they give to replacing the battery after the sensor was replaced? Sounds like the flaky sensor was just going bad and a fully charged new battery had enough power that it allowed it bypass the problem. Did they not test the operation after replacing the sensor or was the battery that drained and it is easier to replace than charge the battery.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not the clutch sensor. If it were you wouldn't be able to jump start the car. I'd take a look at the negative battery cable which is covered for 120,000 miles /10 years.


----------

